# Flagi.

## Belliash

Witam.

Mam w make.conf poustawiane flagi.

I teraz zalozmy, ze jakis soft si nie compiluje z -O2? Np. XGLa chce z O1 posadzic....

Dalej, uzywam --as-needed. Niektory soft z tym nie dziala.

Moje pytanie brzmi:

Istnieje mozliwosc pdania tylko i wylacznie 1 pakietowi kompletnie innych flag C CXX i LD? Ale tak by kompletnie za przeproszeniem olal te zdefiniowane w make.conf. Czyli jak np. w make.conf mam: CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -s -pipe" i chce jakis soft skompilowac bez -pipe i z O1 to podaje mu CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O1 -s".

Jest to mozliwe?

Jak?

----------

## tboloo

Na przykład tak. Nie testowałem ale na forum można znaleźć ćoś więcej.

----------

## Belliash

Ale to CFLAGS.

A mi chodzi o cos do CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS i LDFLAGS.

----------

## Gabrys

Jak będą to dwa pakiety i będziesz pamiętać ilekroć będziesz je kompilować wystarczy dać tak:

# export CFLAGS="...."

# export LDFLAGS="...."

# emerge cośtam

Dla większej ilości pakietów, żeby nie pozapominać należy użyć jakiegoś rozszerzenia portage, o ile pamiętam. Było na pewno na forum.

----------

## Piecia

Jedyne co mi się nasuwa to:

Przerabiać ebuildy, ale za każdym razem jak się pojawi nowa wersja w drzewku trzeba będzie znowu uaktualnić.

Poczytaj może o /etc/portage/bashrc, może jakoś sprawdzać jaki pakiet będzie aktualnie emergowany i wg. tego ustawić odpowiednie zmienne?

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Istnieje mozliwosc pdania tylko i wylacznie 1 pakietowi kompletnie innych flag C CXX i LD? Ale tak by kompletnie za przeproszeniem olal te zdefiniowane w make.conf.

 

poszukaj na Unsupported Software (tak się chyba to forum nazywa) wątku z bash w nazwie. TO zestaw konfiguracyjny powłoki bash dla portage, dzięki któremu można zdefiniwoać C(XX)FLAGS i LDFLAGS dla poszczególnych pakietów.

----------

## Belliash

hmm....

na pewno w unsupported?

btw. uzywam ZSH  :Smile: 

Nie m nic uniwersalnego bez wzgledu na uzywana powloke?

----------

## Qlawy

a ja mam podobne pytanie, chce skompilowac firefoxa ale on olewa wiekszość flag jak przeczytalem w wątku na tym forum, i potrzebuje ostawic 0s dla niego, wtedy podobno dziala o wiele szybciej, czy nie można tak poprostu zmienic wpisu w make.conf na czas tej jednej kompilacji?

----------

## nbvcxz

zawsze można - podane w poprzednich postach sposoby to roziązanie na "zautomatyzowanie"  kompilacji różnych ebuildów z różnymi flagami

----------

## Belliash

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> zawsze można - podane w poprzednich postach sposoby to roziązanie na "zautomatyzowanie"  kompilacji różnych ebuildów z różnymi flagami

 

I oto mi wlasnie chodzi.

Bo ja wrzucam tylko emerge -uD world i se leci  :Wink: 

Ale nie uzywam basha tylko ZSH. I potrzebuje to nie tylko do CFLAGS ale takze do CXXFLAGS i do LDFLAGS.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> a ja mam podobne pytanie, chce skompilowac firefoxa ale on olewa wiekszość flag jak przeczytalem w wątku na tym forum, i potrzebuje ostawic 0s dla niego, wtedy podobno dziala o wiele szybciej, czy nie można tak poprostu zmienic wpisu w make.conf na czas tej jednej kompilacji?

 

Nie, sama zmiana w make.conf nie wystarczy

odpowiedź tutaj : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437545-highlight-firefox.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## Qlawy

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Nie, sama zmiana w make.conf nie wystarczy
> 
> odpowiedź tutaj : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437545-highlight-firefox.html
> 
> 

 

czytalem tamten wątek tylko mam problem ... co oznacza "stripowanie flag" a dokladnie...

 *Quote:*   

> po komendach stripujących flagi

  chyba ze to średio ważne w przypadku zmiany z O2 na Os

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Nie, sama zmiana w make.conf nie wystarczy
> 
> odpowiedź tutaj : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437545-highlight-firefox.html
> 
>  
> ...

 

jeżeli chcesz tylko zmienić O2 na Os - to mało ważne  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> co oznacza "stripowanie flag"

 

http://translate.pl/odp.php4?direction=1&word=strip

Czyli obdzieranie z ryzykownych/nieobsługiwanych flag.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

